# Leather / Tobacco fragrance



## missbliss (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi,

My friend gave me a candle from Cera Maison called 1776 that I love the scent of, so I have been trying to copy the scent but haven't had any luck yet.

I tried ordering the same scents that Cera Maison says they use on their website from SaveOnScents but it is no where close to how the 1776 candle smells, and I don't want to spend a ton of money ordering from every different supplier.  I don't usually go through this much trouble, but my husband actually likes the scent of it as well.

Does anyone have any suggestions about where the best fragrances for Leather and Tobacco and Gunpowder scents are?

Thanks!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 10, 2014)

Unfortunately, I have no recommendations for leather or gunpowder scents, but if you don't mind a little bit of cherry in your tobacco, SweetCakes has an awesome cherry tobacco scent called 'Santa's Pipe', and it smells very realistic to me. I had a pipe-smoking uncle who loved to smoke cherry tobacco and it smells just like what I remember from my childhood visits to his house.

 Hopefully more people will chime in soon.


 IrishLass


----------



## lsg (Sep 10, 2014)

I found this recipe for a leather-type essential oil blend in one of my notebooks.  I haven't tried it, so it would be best to just use drops on a piece of cotton to test it first.

1 part Juniper
1 part clary sage
1 part vetiver
1 part oak moss


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 10, 2014)

missbliss said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions about where the best fragrances for Leather and Tobacco and Gunpowder scents are?
> 
> Thanks!



Sometimes you have to mix them EOs! This may sound weird but there is an EO from the middle east and India called Choya Nakh. It is essentially EO/essence of burned seashells. This is added to leather scnets & accords and especially for a Russian leather scent. 

It may sound like no help but it is. Just like when I make a bangin' tomato sauce from scratch people ask what the secret ingredient is. They are surprised when I tell them it is 1.5 inches of carmelized anchovy paste. 

Choya Nakh may sound like it doesn't go together but it does. It's tips like these that add that mysterious edge to a fragrance. I am thankful to you all in SMF.


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 11, 2014)

missbliss said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions about where the best fragrances for Leather and Tobacco and Gunpowder scents are?





goji_fries said:


> Sometimes you have to mix them EOs! This may sound weird but there is an EO from the middle east and India called Choya Nakh. It is essentially EO/essence of burned seashells. This is added to leather scnets & accords and especially for a Russian leather scent.
> 
> It may sound like no help but it is. Just like when I make a bangin' tomato sauce from scratch people ask what the secret ingredient is. They are surprised when I tell them it is 1.5 inches of carmelized anchovy paste.
> 
> Choya Nakh may sound like it doesn't go together but it does. It's tips like these that add that mysterious edge to a fragrance. I am thankful to you all in SMF.



Hey Miss Bliss I forgot to mention that if you decide to check out Choya Nakh, there is a softer alternative from Japan. It is essentially a sea snail musk EO and I forget what it is called but that may help too.


----------



## missbliss (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks so much for everyone's help!  Looking forward to trying some of these out this weekend


----------



## LBussy (Oct 8, 2014)

the smell of gunpowder is often from the sulfur.  I would use REAL small amounts, and it will only really smell like it will burning when you actually burn it, but that's what's in there that gives the smell. 

... i love that smell


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Oct 8, 2014)

I love these "off" scents. I made a batch of tobacco & bay leaf and it smells awesome.  People at the fair were turned off by the name but loved the scent. I need to call it something else I guess.


----------



## candlemakingtime (Oct 11, 2014)

Not sure about tobacco and gun powder scents, but I love the Leather fragrance from Natures Garden. I'm also enjoying the tips here about EO's and secret ingredients. I'm definitely going to have to start experimenting with EO's  soon!


----------



## new12soap (Oct 11, 2014)

http://thecandlemakersstore.com/fragrances/list-all-fragrances/gunpowder.html

I have a sample of this one, smells exactly right OOB but I have not used it in soap or wax.

They have a LOT of fragrances, the ones I have used are good but just a little bit light. I would try it.


----------



## LBussy (Oct 11, 2014)

new12soap said:


> http://thecandlemakersstore.com/fragrances/list-all-fragrances/gunpowder.html
> 
> I have a sample of this one, smells exactly right OOB but I have not used it in soap or wax.
> 
> They have a LOT of fragrances, the ones I have used are good but just a little bit light. I would try it.


"Safe for skin applications" ... I do a pyro show and come home smelling like the inside of a cannon.  I'll tell my wife I'm trendy.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 12, 2014)

SassyKat6181 said:


> I love these "off" scents. I made a batch of tobacco & bay leaf and it smells awesome.  People at the fair were turned off by the name but loved the scent. I need to call it something else I guess.



I make a blend with the tobacco bay leaf from BB and it is my most popular bar. I call it Jack Bauer. Lol!


----------



## LBussy (Oct 13, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> I make a blend with the tobacco bay leaf from BB and it is my most popular bar. I call it Jack Bauer. Lol!


My wife would like anything I named Jack Bauer.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh yes, Jack is the man.


----------



## glitterbuddhasoap (Feb 9, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> Unfortunately, I have no recommendations for leather or gunpowder scents, but if you don't mind a little bit of cherry in your tobacco, SweetCakes has an awesome cherry tobacco scent called 'Santa's Pipe', and it smells very realistic to me. I had a pipe-smoking uncle who loved to smoke cherry tobacco and it smells just like what I remember from my childhood visits to his house.
> 
> Hopefully more people will chime in soon.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the tip, I absolutely love the smell of cherry tobaccco and will be heading ("surfing"?) to Sweetcakes soon.


----------



## LBussy (Feb 10, 2015)

I recently sampled a fragrance called Kolnisch Juchten (Russian leather cologne) by Regency.  Someone described it as being "so butch it makes Robin William's chesthair look like Patrick Stewart's head."   When pressed to describe it, I said it was like being swaddled in a classy chain-smoking prostitute's leather jacket a couple years after she had passed.  I mean the fragrance is out there as a leather, at least for the first 30 minutes.  It is POWERFUL and powerfully expensive, but I have been wondering if it would "make it" through saponification into a soap.  It dries down after about 30 minutes into a more traditional patchouli/leather but for that first 30 minutes I almost felt guilty smelling it.


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 10, 2015)

I wonder how that would be in an aftershave lotion or gel?  Now I have to look for a way to get a sample.


----------



## LBussy (Feb 10, 2015)

It's so powerful I would expect it to be okay with the dilution, but you never know how a scent will behave.


----------

